# How stupid does this sound?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I say go for it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's always the things you don't do that you regret and wish you had. Go for it.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I say go for it! Go Go Piper...whohooo... we will be rooting from MN!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Go-Go-Go!!!!
Your life is soon to take a major turn....
Enjoy being with the people you care about...at a place you care about... with the dogs you care about...HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Go, go, go!

All your reasons are great reasons and you are supporting your club!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

So I guess I missed the reason for not going. 

Wish you luck but most of all HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

My agility instructor is going to hate you guys!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

heeheehee (s)he will get over it! 




IowaGold said:


> My agility instructor is going to hate you guys!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My agility trainer would agree with yours but I agree with everyone else. It is only novice... How hard is it. 

My husband is on the cusp of trialing our lab pup Quinn. She can do her weaves great but she still needs to focus before trying. That is with 12, 6 she flies through. I keep asking hubby if he wants to enter her and he never replies. If he is waiting for the trainer... it will be a couple years. Actually we have Quinn entered in UKC Agility at the UKC Premier. There are no weave poles, which at the time of opening she was not doing 12 yet (they do 9 starting at AGII) However UKC frowns on 'extreme speed' which Quinn definitely has. You have to be straight on and straight off the obstacles. It will be hard for hubby but we are actually approaching it as a fun match, an opportunity to see if she is ready, and what will happen away from home playing agility. 

I understand the sentimental part too. Belle's first trial was an outdoor trial in the spring. Gabby will be old enough for that trial next year... whether she is ready to run will be another story, but the thought is in the back of my mind.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go, Go Go


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I say go for it!!!! GO GO GO GO!!!! 

In the end this is all about fun anyways, so what's the big deal! :burnout:


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

If you and Piper will have fun, then do it, if for no other reason than it gives her some experience.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Just filled out the entry (had to look on K9Data for some of her info-guess I need to enter her in more things!). I will be putting it in the mail as soon as I finish up here. Maybe my instructor didn't enter...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't know a lot about agility- but I would say DO IT!

You're life is going to change soon, better get it in if you can. Also, it is your club- support the entry and make it a ceremonious day. It should be special.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Piper! Piper! Piper!

Maybe there is a benefit to not having a regular instructor after all! :


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

OMG-WHAT did I do to myself?!? I just got my confirmation from the trial secretary. I guess I HAVE to do now. I am such a big chicken-my agility instructor (who is also now my friend, of course) called today. We actually talked for a while and I couldn't bring myself to tell her that I entered Piper.:doh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hee hee, after showing Flip this weekend in Beginner Novice I threw out his entry for Novice in July and will be filling out a new one for Wild Card Novice!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would tell your instructor the truth. Just say you want to see where Piper actually is in training and that it a special trial seeing as it is your club hosting. But I would hold off on future entries till after that trial to see how Piper and YOU handle it. If there are issues then you knoow to wait before entering again and concentrate on them. JMHO

Have fun!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

An instructor only sees one slice of your life - a friend sees the whole picture. 
As your instructor she may think you're a nut for doing it, but as a friend, she will understand.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

No worries about other entries yet. Our next local show isn't until September.

I'm sure she'll understand once she knows that my "freedom" is limited, but as my first appointment isn't until this Thursday, I haven't shared the news yet.


----------

